# TMC Signature corner crack advice



## Joel S (8 Nov 2016)

I had hoped to be starting a new tank journal, but before I can do that I have to solve a problem!




 

 

 

The TMC Signature 60 x 30 x45 that I ordered a couple of weeks ago finally arrived, but straight out of the box I saw a serious chip and crack in the bottom left corner of the back panel.

The supplier is refunding me but they don't want to pick up the tank as this would just cost them money.
There seem to be no more of these tanks in the UK at the moment, judging from the difficulty I had in getting this one, which they found in a corner of the TMC warehouse. The supplier tells me it was thoroughly checked, just supplied in a tatty box, but I'm not convinced.

I had also looked at the Aquascaper 600, but it's almost twice the price and now I've built a modified stand that I don't think would support the extra size and weight safely.

So I'm thinking now that I have this TMC tank, to try and fix it. But it seems a pretty dodgy bit of damage, albeit in a place that could easily be hidden..

I have two ideas. One is to take some glass (possibly cut from a scratched optiwhite 30cm cube that I have, since I was planning to cut it flat and recycle it anyway) and seal a 5cm wide (and probably 30cm long, to save me doing too many cuts) patch over the crack and against the sides on the inside. Since the silicone on this tank is so clean I'm thinking it might be possible to get rather a good seal along the edges right into the corner, as well as the surface of the patch. Then I was thinking to put a matching patch on the outside, just to make double sure.



 



The other thought I had was to have a whole panel cut to fit inside the existing one, and try too silicone it in tidily (could be pretty tricky -possibly too tricky to feel worth the effort).

Does anybody have any thoughts as to whether either of my solutions could work? I guess the only real thing to do is try, and then put it out in the garden for a while to check for leaks.


----------



## kadoxu (8 Nov 2016)

How about removing and replacing the whole glass panel?

Or just remove the panel you could try something like @AnhBui saw on Tre Aqua (see the 4th photo) - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-visit-to-local-aqua-shop-tre-aqua.43386/


----------



## Joel S (8 Nov 2016)

Thanks Kadoxu, yes I thought about replacing the whole back panel -and maybe it is the right way to go. I figured doubling it up might be stronger, given I'm not very experienced at putting tanks together. I'm not sure I have the time or inclination to do either though.

Probably I'll try the patch first and see how that seems.

The corydoras that I'd like to keep in the tank would probably fall out of a layout with no front


----------



## Vanish (8 Nov 2016)

I think your patch idea may work though I think I'd place the patch internally.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel S (8 Nov 2016)

Thanks Vanish, I was thinking to patch both inside and outside. I can definitely see that the internal patch is the important one.


----------



## ian_m (9 Nov 2016)

Note new silicone will not stick to old silicone, so you will need to remove any old silicone or else the water will creep along in the gap between the new and old silicone. This can lead to leaks and/or unsightly algae/BBA growing in the joint.

Personally I would place the "repairing glass" sheets on the inside of the tank. My mate did something like this when he placed his tank on a piece of gravel and cracked the bottom pane. He just siliconed a sheet of glass over the cracked pane, that was probably 20 years ago !!!!.

Maybe protect the chipped corner with two smaller pieces of glass on the outside, but I wouldn't rely on them for waterproofness, let the inside repair glass do that.


----------



## Joel S (9 Nov 2016)

Thanks Ian. The tank has very clean joints so it ought to be possible to get it clear enough for the patches to be well sealed and not connected with old silicone. I have read that the pressure is much much greater on side panels than on the bottom though, and especially at the corners. At the moment my thoughts are tending towards scrapping this tank altogether, as I have problems with my cabinet and a wobbly floor where I was going to place it too.

Maybe now is just not the time for me to step up from Nanos.


----------



## Joel S (9 Nov 2016)

In fact, if anyone in or near to London would like to pick it up and have a go themselves they'd be welcome to the tank (once I've made sure my refund is in place).


----------



## Joel S (16 Nov 2016)

Update on this: I got my refund and was about to take the tank apart when I decided I should give a local glazier a call and ask about a piece of float glass to completely replace the broken back pane. I got a piece cut, and I had the old piece cut down to make a partial cover for the tank (I removed it using dental floss to cut the silicone and it was pretty easy.) All for £16. So, when my £4 worth of silicone arrives I'll find out if I can make a Signature 600 for £20.

Not sure where I'll put it though, since in the meantime my girlfriend and I decided it was too large for that room anyway and I ordered a Dennerle 60l cube instead. Currently I'm playing with the idea of making a nano-reef from this and replacing Crypts Palace with the Signature (which might require me to reinforce the table it sits on).


----------



## kadoxu (16 Nov 2016)

See!? I knew it wasn't a bad idea!


----------



## Joel S (21 Nov 2016)

Well, one attempt at siliconing the new back on down and I'm already on to my second. I was worried that there were a few imperfections and small bubbles (coincidently in roughly the same spot as the original crack). When I tested it out in the garden today this area seemed more or less okay, but tell-tale areas of white appeared further up on both sides before the tank was even full. I emptied it right away, knowing that it couldn't be trusted.

It may be that it didn't cure for long enough (it had 48hrs indoors), but I also suspect that the bead of silicone was perhaps not quite thick enough between the sheets of glass to allow it to flex, and that I generally did not get the glass clean enough. I got it cleaned up this evening (thanks 000 wire wool, acetone, and stanley blade) and have tried again. Looks better so far but I'll try to leave it longer before I test it this time.


----------



## Joel S (5 Dec 2016)

I've made two attempts at siliconing the new panel onto the Signature 600, and each time I've had micro bubbles appearing in the join when the tank is filled. It looked like it would not hold for long (though no actual leaks). The second time I reckon I did the best job that I am capable of so I am throwing in the towel for now.

If I can find somewhere to store the tank than I may keep it until the weather is warm and I can more easily cure joins and test for leaks. Or I might cut my losses and get rid altogether. Nevermind, I've learned more than I wanted to know about silicone sealant (still not enough) and lots of respect for cleanly built tanks that don't leak.


----------



## alto (5 Dec 2016)

It really isn't all that easy - you might also check if there's someone local that can do this for you 

(if you don't already have suitable clamps, it's likely more economic to have it done)


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Dec 2016)

Let's see pics of the dennerle reef when you get it lol, been eyeing that up for a while...


----------

